# Walnut Burl



## myingling (Oct 3, 2014)

got this walnut burl from mike1950 some sweet wood had to give it a turn ,,,copper- slate pot

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Real nice Walnut burl and the call ain't bad either.


----------



## bluedot (Oct 3, 2014)

Nice call!


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 3, 2014)

NICE call Mike!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 6, 2014)

Mike thats just beautiful.


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 9, 2014)

Sharp looking call!


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 9, 2014)

Handsome looking call, wow !


----------



## eaglea1 (Oct 9, 2014)

World Class Mike !


----------

